# Merci de + infinitivo



## olivierchrist

Hola !

Me gustarià saber come se dice " *merci de corriger mes fautes* "

pour ma signature...  

merci d'avance, gracias de antemano !


----------



## FranParis

Gracias por corregir mis errores...


----------



## olivierchrist

merci.

j'ai bien l'air de débuter, hein ?


----------



## rickieleejones

Merci de bien vouloir me traduire ces phrases en espagnol :

Merci de prendre un peu de temps pour m'écrire quelques mots en réponse à mes deux derniers mails.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## rickieleejones

Merci de prendre un peu de temps pour répondre à mes deux derniers mails. Te lire me manque trop !


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches Rickieleejones, bonne nuit et bienvenue parmi nous,

Gracias por dedicar un poco de tu tiempo para responder a mis dos últimos emails. Echo mucho de menos leerte.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Irethtook

"Merci de prendre un peu de temps pour m'écrire quelques mots en réponse à mes deux derniers mails."

"Gracias por tomarte un poco de tiempo para responder(contestar) mis dos últimos correos." 

ou

"Gracias por tomarte un poco de tiempo para escribirme unas palabras en respuesta a mis dos últimos correos."


----------



## rickieleejones

Muchas gracias y hasta luego


----------



## bobbyfischer

Otra versión:
  Gracias por darte un poco de tiempo para responder a mis dos últimos correos. Extraño mucho leerte.


----------



## krogui

Bonjour,

Je cherche un équivalent en espagnol pour traduire *merci de + infinitif*
du type _merci de vérifier vos codes d´accès..._
Peut- on dire *Favor de + infinitif* ?

Merci par avance pour vos reponses


----------



## chics

Yo diría _Por favor, verifique sus códigos de acceso..._
Después de que lo verifiquen puedes decir _gracias_ o _gracias por verificar... /por haber verificado..._


----------



## Marcelot

krogui: Danos el registro, ¿se trata de una carta comercial?

Propuestas:
"Sírvanse/Sírvase comprobar los códigos de acceso".
"Rogamos comprueben/compruebe los códigos de acceso".

Saludos .


----------



## krogui

es para registrarse en una página web e instalar funcionalidades en el ordenador. La expresión aparece para ayudar al futuro usuario al registrarse.
Tengo que traducir *merci de...* varias veces, pero me parece que se puede traducir cada vez por la misma forma idiomática
_merci de se deconnecter avant d´ouvrir un compte_
_merci de cliquer sur le lien suivant_
_merci de choisir un fichier_
_etc._
Por eso, *Favor de... *me suena bien, pero tampoco estoy segura de que se emplea.
el verbo rogar + subj. me parece super bien pero siento que es un languaje un poco elevado para este tipo de traducción.
¿ Estoy mal ?


----------



## Marcelot

No, "favor de..." no se utiliza, por lo menos en España.

Te diré algo que posiblemente no te convenza: yo no pondría nada en español, no utilizamos la cortesía de la misma manera que los franceses.
Lo único que vas a lograr es una frase pesada que no aporta nada.
Directamente pondría infinitivos porque el margen de error sería mayor si te pusieras a conjugar cada verbo (además, ¿en tú, usted, vosotros o ustedes?).

Saludos .


----------



## chics

_Favor de..._ no existe, o al menos yo nunca lo he visto.
_Rogamos se desconecte antes de..._ es un poco formal, en general, para una web.

Sino te queda, un poco más informal y que se usa mucho, la que decía antes: _Por favor, desconéctese antes de..._ o _Desconéctese de..., gracias_. Y más informal aún si tuteas al usuario. Y si es para España también puedes omitir los _por favor_ y _gracias_.


----------



## Marcelot

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con chics.
Además, creo que en este contexto no es necesario incluir una frase de cortesía, a nadie le resultaría chocante no verla.


----------



## chics

Es cierto, pero luego he pensado que depende del uso. Si es un programa o una intranet para ciertos lugares de trabajo, eventos, empresas... tal vez tendrá que ser un poco más formal.


----------



## krogui

Muchas gracias por su ayuda...
Voy a escoger la forma verbal sin la cortesia. Me parece bien.

Les agradezco mucho...


----------



## silvia fernanda

Hola,

Merci d'avoir pris le temps de lire cette lettre et l' enseignement qui y est attaché.

Mi versión:

Gracias por haberse tomado el tiempo para leer esta carta y el archivo adjunto.???'


Gracias

Silvia


----------



## yserien

Gracias, le estoy muy agradecido/a por haberse tomado el tiempo de leer esta carta y el informe adjunto.(¿No habrás querido decir "renseignement" = informe ? Es que "enseignement no me encaja aquí.


----------



## silvia fernanda

Gracias  yserien.
El orinal dice " enseignement", tal vez sea : enseñanza adjunta. ¿Qué te parece?
Silvia


----------



## yserien

La única traducción posible es enseñanza. Espera a ver otras repuestas.


----------



## silvia fernanda

Merci.

Silvia


----------



## Gévy

Hola Silvia:

L'enseignement qui y est attaché: la carta en cuestión contiene una enseñanza (que quiere trasmitir al lector de la carta).

No es que haya nada adjunto, sino que el contenido de la carta en sí encierra un mensaje aleccionador.

Es así como lo veo yo. A ver qué dicen los demás amigos.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## silvia fernanda

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda.
Ahora comprendí bien.

Silvia


----------



## Legdoril

Un saludo a todos,

Tengo ni idea como traducir la frase siguiente, creo que no se dice en español o por lo menos en una construcción diferente:

"Merci de me l'avoir envoyé (un livre)!"

Mi intuición seria: "Gracias para enviármelo" pero en este caso, no he traducido el verbo "avoir", y me parece extraño de no traducir este verbo....

Gracias por vuestras respuestas


----------



## Maxito

_Gracias *por* enviarmelo_ 

_Gracias por haber enviarmelo_ **** Nous ne parlons pas anglais dans ce forum. Martine (Mod...)


----------



## pelikan1963

Una traducción más literal seria "Gracias por habérmelo enviado", aunque la traducción "Gracias por enviármelo" también sería correcta.

Saludos


----------



## Legdoril

Gracias a vosotros pero estoy buscando lo que se dice el más!
 
Gracias por enviármelo o 
gracias por habérmelo enviado
 
; cual es la expresión?


----------



## blink05

J'ai l'impression qu'il s'agit d'un contexte un peu formel, comme une lettre.

Dans ce cas là, c'est mieux d'éviter "Gracias por enviármelo", sauf si c'est dans une phrase plus élaborée. Pour la phrase seule, il est préférable de dire "Gracias por habérmelo enviado".

Je te conseil d'éditer ton message et rajouter le contexte, comma ça on pourra mieux t'aider.

Saludos.


----------



## Legdoril

No, no, es un contexto informal entre un amigo mío pero el problema es que, he traducido el texto de la lengua flamenca, usted no puede ayudarme, por lo menos, creo.... Usted habla flamenca? Pero la respuesta me contento, no es necesario de profundizar el caso….
 
Gracias a todos, 
Buen domingo a todos


----------



## Stakhanovec

haha ))) me gusta mucho


----------



## sophieteste

Hola,

J'aimerais traduire cette phrase: "merci de nous avoir transmis/donné les coordonnées de telle personne". 

Je dirais ceci : "gracias por habernos dado los datos personales/contactos de" mais je ne trouve cette formulation nulle part...

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Dentellière

Así es Sophie, "_Gracias por habernos dado_" ... (lo que sea)

:]

Fórmula (Primera persona sing)
http://www.google.es/#hl=gl&source=hp&biw=1020&bih=549&q=%22gracias+por+haberme+dado%22&btnG=Busca+Google&fp=41787fdf4e48c808


----------



## maccarel

Hola, 

a mi me gustaría traducir " merci de déposer ce plateau dans le couloir après son utilisation" 

Mis versiones: Gracias por dejar esta bandeja en el pasillo después de su utilización // Rogamos que dejen esta bandeja en el pasillo después de su utilización // Se ruega que dejen esta bandeja en el pasillo después de su utilización.

Tengo dificultades a traducir la expresión "Merci de" 

Cual le parece mejor? cual se dice mas? es por un hotel donde trabajo

Gracias de antemano


----------

